

Fry Urges Apology To Castrated Code Breaker - inovica
http://news.sky.com/skynews/Home/Technology/Stephen-Fry-Urges-Apology-To-Castrated-Code-Breaker-Alan-Turing/Article/200909115374408?f=rss

======
RiderOfGiraffes
Much discussion on this a month ago.
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=739135>

Interseting that Sky "News" has taken this long to pick up the story.

------
michael_dorfman
Nice headline, Sky. Stay classy.

